# How to avoid discoloration from heatpress and "ghost" box



## FashionGO (Aug 20, 2015)

Just starting my heat press journey (testing on sweatshirts) and I've run into the problem with two things:

1 - Discoloration. The area in which the heat press covers seems to discolor the garment (more visible on darker colors; black, red, etc). I've read that giving the garment time to sit will fix the problem, but I've let it sit for 2 hours and all still seems the same. Is this a problem of too much pressure, length of press, temperature, etc? How can I fix this.

2 - Heat press "ghost" - The area in which the heat press cover leaves a visible box. How do you combat that from happening? I don't want to sell items that have the box as it looks very unprofessional. I've read a teflon pillow can possibly help. If so, how much does it help? Are there any other solutions?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## DeerfieldDesigns (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm sorry I don't have an answer, but it looks as though NOBODY has an answer. I've been battling this same discoloration issue for years. EVERYBODY says let it sit for a while and the color will come back. I have also noticed that the color NEVER comes back to the discolored portion of the shirt. We have sheets of Teflon and they don't help either. 

How do you keep a tee shirt from showing the square press area on heat transfer designs??????????


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The discoloration is probably caused by the moisture being removed from the shirt, especially on red. Normally, it will be remedied with washing. I have also heard of some customers that lightly spray water on the shirt after printing. You might also want to try another t shirt brand. We find that Gildan is a good choice.

The square could be lessened by using a foam pad in between the shirt layers. Here again, that should disappear with washing.


----------



## DeerfieldDesigns (Nov 1, 2016)

THANKS, ProWorlded. I hadn't thought about the moisture content....


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

moisture?? in the UK even a fresh shirt from a sealed bag steams like a sauna when pre-pressed, you do pre-press don't you? and press the shirt all over? All over =the same colour all over. It also help with eliminating the press box because the fibres are already flat.


----------



## Tracy Bell (Sep 5, 2021)

DeerfieldDesigns said:


> I'm sorry I don't have an answer, but it looks as though NOBODY has an answer. I've been battling this same discoloration issue for years. EVERYBODY says let it sit for a while and the color will come back. I have also noticed that the color NEVER comes back to the discolored portion of the shirt. We have sheets of Teflon and they don't help either.
> 
> How do you keep a tee shirt from showing the square press area on heat transfer designs??????????


I always tear the excess paper off of the print...It stopped mine from getting the lines completely,Hope this was helpful!!


----------



## Tracy Bell (Sep 5, 2021)

FashionGO said:


> Just starting my heat press journey (testing on sweatshirts) and I've run into the problem with two things:
> 
> 1 - Discoloration. The area in which the heat press covers seems to discolor the garment (more visible on darker colors; black, red, etc). I've read that giving the garment time to sit will fix the problem, but I've let it sit for 2 hours and all still seems the same. Is this a problem of too much pressure, length of press, temperature, etc? How can I fix this.
> 
> ...


If you lightly spray the area that has turned the light brownish/yellowish color after pressing with peroxide it takes it away...This happens to me a pretty good bit I just spray with peroxide and keep working...After a little bit the discoloration is gone


----------

